# Düngekegel vom Aldi



## mareike (7. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage. Nächste Woche hat Aldi Düngekegel. Kann man diese für die Wasserpflanzen und Seerosen nehmen?

Wünsch euch allen frohe Ostern.

:cu mareike


----------



## scholzi (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Servus Mareike
Es ist eigentlich völlig egal von wem die Düngekegel sind!
Jeder Mineralische Langzeitdünger (kleine Kügelchen)egal ob in Kegelform oder nicht, wirken auf die Gleiche Art und Weise!
Sind die Düngekegel denn aus so kleinen Kügelchen zusammengepresst? Oder hast du mal einen Link zum Produkt?

Düngen würde ich aber nur die Seerosen!


----------



## willi1954 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

schauste hier 

Frohe Ostern 

Willi


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Der Dünger von Aldi hat die Zusammensetzung 16-8-12 + 2 Mg. Osmocote Exact hat die Zusammensetzung 15-9-12 + 2,5 Mg. Ähnlich, aber nicht identisch.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Vielen Dank Werner,
für die Info. Bleibt nur die Frage, wie schnell die Auflösung in Wasser geht. Das ist die entscheidende Größe, ob es sich bei dem Dünger um einen "Langzeitdünger" handelt.


----------



## willi1954 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Anscheinend gibt es auch bei den Osmote Kegeln Unterschiede:

Inhaltsstoffe
umhüllter NPK-Dünger
10 - 11 - 18 (- 2)
chloridarm
mit Magnesium und Schwefel, Bor,
Kupfer, Eisen, Mangan, Molybdän und Zink

vertrieben hier 

Die Kegel von denen kommen den von Werner am nächsten:

Inhaltsstoffe:
 umhüllter NPK-Dünger 15 - 10 - 12 (- 2 - 3), chloridarm, mit Magnesium und Schwefel, Bor, Kupfer, Eisen, Mangan, Molybdän und Zink


Was bewirken denn die einzelnen Komponenten, Werner und sind diese geeignet ?

LG Willi


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Die Zahlen stehen für die Pflanzenhauptnährstoffe NPK (+Mg)

Ganz vereinfacht gesagt bewirken sie folgendes:

N= Stickstoff: Pflanzenwachstum
P= Phosphor: Blütenbildung
K= Kalium: Wasserversorgung der Pflanze
Mg= Magnesium: Bildung von Blattgrün und damit Steuerung der Energieversorgung

Für unsere Zwecke ist Phosphor am wichtigsten. In den USA gibt es einen speziellen (in Europa leider nicht erhältlichen) Seerosendünger mit der Zusammensetzung 10-26-10


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Morgen und ein frohes Osterfest !
Werner


> In den USA gibt es


Auch nicht im WWW ?
LG Andre


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Nein, die liefern nicht außerhalb der USA. Wir haben schon zigmal geschrieben und telefoniert. Auch Händler beliefern sie nicht außerhalb der USA.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Gibt es dann vielleicht ein Forumuser der Verwandte in den Staaten hat ? Dann sollte es doch zur privaten Nutzung mölich sein ? Wenn es hierfür nicht wieder irgendwelche blö...Zollbestimmungen gibt ?
Lg Andre


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Natürlich gibt es Zollbestimmungen. Gerade Dünger könnte problematisch sein wegen der Antiterrorvorschriften (aus Dünger lassen sich Bomben basteln), dann muss man noch eine Zollerklärung ausfüllen und das ist eine Kunst - lasse ich inzwischen die Profis am Flughafen machen wenn ich Pflanzen importiere. Nein, ich bleib bei Osmocote Exact, das hat sich über die Jahre bei mir hervorragend bewährt und ist leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Ok
Also doch extremer Aufwand ,und somit wahrscheinlich auch eine Kostenexplosion
Aber Du hast ja Recht 
Warum Bewertes ändern !
LG Andre


----------



## Limnos (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hi

Es ist natürlich praktisch den Dünger mit dem best angepassten NPKVerhältnis zu nehmen. Aber wenn die Zahlen abweichen, ist das auch nicht schlimm. Wer keinen raschen Zuwachs der Wasserpflanzen will oder braucht, sollte überhaupt nicht düngen. Gerade bei Seerosen in größerer Tiefe schafft man sich nur mehr Plackerei, wenn sie auf einmal die ganze Teichoberfläche erobern. Man sollte es auf schwachwüchsige Arten beschränken. Bei den meisten Wasserpflanzen ist das Problem des Wucherns größer als das des Kümmerns.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## nano (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hallo,
hofendlich weiss die Umhüllung  der Düngerkugeln und des Düngekegels auch das "SIE" im WASSER liegt und nicht in der ERDE und sich innerhalb 6 Monaten auflösen soll !? Würde mal behaupten das sich das ganze im Wasser schneller auflöst, oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg ?!


----------



## mareike (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hallo,

danke für eure Beiträge. Dann laß ich es doch lieber mit den Düngekegeln, ich möchte keine Verunreinigung des Wassers haben. Meine Seerosen sind extra schwachwurzelnd, ich möchte nur, daß sie mehr Blüten bilden. Ich habe sonst den Dünger für Seerosen von Naturagart genommen. Allerdings lassen sich wahrscheinlich die Kegel besser in das Substrat drücken.

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch einen sonnigen 1. Ostertag.

:cu mareike


----------



## Werner W (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hallo Mareike,
danke dass du dieses Thema gestartet hast,  sonst hätten wir gar nicht erfahren, dass Aldi die Kugeln hat. Wir haben uns diese gestern besorgt, um unsere im letzten Jahr gesetzten Pflanzen im Filtergraben noch einmal unter die Arme zu greifen. Die Düngerkegel neben die Pflanzen in den Teich geworfen und mit einem Stiel ca. 5 cm in den Boden gedrückt und ein bisschen Erde darüber geschoben, fertig. Ging wirklich sehr einfach. Ich denke, dass sich der Langzeitdünger da unten in der Erde nicht schneller auflösen wird als in einem Blumentopf. Bin mal gespannt ob sich die Pflanzen dafür bedanken und richtig durchstarten.
LG
Werner

unser Projekt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hallo Mareike,

ich weiss nicht was Du mit `schwachwurzelnd` meinst. Das gibt es bei Apfelbaumunterlagen aber nicht bei Seerosen. Seerosen gibt es in verschiedenen Größen und ernährt werden müssen sie alle. Dünger ist Futter für die Pflanzen, also kein `kann`, sondern ein `muss`.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hi Mareike,

je mehr Blätter eine Seerosen bildet umso mehr Blüten kommen nach. Nach jedem 3. - 4. - 5 . - 6. (je nach Sorte etwas unterschiedlich) Blatt kommt wieder die nächste Blütenknospe nach

So wie immer in  Katalogen von Gartenversandgeschäften, wo Seerosen mit 10 und mehr offenen Blüten dann nur mit 4-5 Blättern abgelichtet sind funktioniert es bei Seerosen nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## nik (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hallo zusammen,

ja, und um Franks Aussage fortzuführen, für Blattmasse braucht es Stickstoff und Kalium, die extreme P-Betonung eines Düngers ist unter diesem Aspekt nur mäßig stimmig. BTW, P fördert nicht nur die Blütenbildung, auch die Wurzelbildung. Da spielen noch mehr Dinge eine Rolle, z.B. bilden schwach versorgte Pflanzen (auf der Suche nach Nährstoffen) immer mehr und längere Wurzeln als gut versorgte.

Viele schreiben die Naturbiotopnummer auf ihre Fahne, bin ich auch unbedingt dabei, aber trotzdem sehe ich deutlich, dass Teich häufig ein mehr oder weniger gestütztes System ist. Das führt zu Einflussnahme dergestalt, dass ein Teich dahin geführt wird was man sich selbst so vorstellt. Bei meiner Teichschale trifft das in noch viel stärkerem Maße zu. Die ist ein klares gärtnerisches Projekt und nur weil die draußen ist, ist sie noch lange nicht natürlich. Um mir Probleme vom Hals zu halten und auch wieder thematisch die Kurve zu kriegen - setze ich die sehr reichlichen Pflanzen in gewaschenen Quarzsand und dünge die submersen Pflanzen ausschließlich übers Wasser und nur die Sumpfpflanzen, die sonst keine andere Möglichkeit sich zu ernähren hätten, über Wurzeldüngung. An meine __ Iris/Seerosen stöpsel ich Compo Düngestäbchen für Blühpflanzen. Die sollen 3 Monate halten und haben NPK 8-11-9(-2 Mg) plus Spurenelemente. Das sollte ganz gut passen. Die Iris sind neu, wenn die mit den Düngestäbchen gehen, könnte natürlich auch entsprechende Osmocote Langzeitdünger sein, dann geht näherungsweise alles. Die Seerose im nährstoffarmen Sand und solch einer Düngung geht schon mal.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## pema (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hallo zusammen,
aus gegebenem Anlass - Aldi hat die Düngekegel wieder - nehme ich mal dieses Thema wieder auf.
Ich habe sie mir gestern gekauft...hatte allerdings meine Lesebrille nicht mit und konnte deshalb das Kleingedruckte nicht lesen
" Produkt nicht ins Abwasser oder in freie Gewässer gelangen lassen." Tja, was nu? Steht das nur so auf der Verpackung
Weiter wird der Hinweis auch nicht ausgeführt. Ich wollte eigentlich meiner Teichmummel mal was Gutes tun.

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> aus gegebenem Anlass - Aldi hat die Düngekegel wieder - nehme ich mal dieses Thema wieder auf.
> 
> " Produkt nicht ins Abwasser oder in freie Gewässer gelangen lassen." Tja, was nu? Steht das nur so auf der Verpackung
> ...



Hi Petra,

so Hinweiße müssen heute scheinbar auf jedlichen Düngemitteln stehen. Selbst auf Düngern für die __ Aquarienpflanzen steht so was drauf

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hallo Frank,
na gut, also hinein damit. Jetzt muss ich mir bloß noch eine Methode überlegen, wie ich die Kegel in die Pflanzkiste an der tiefsten Stelle meines Teiches bekomme, ohne selber in den Teich steigen zu müssen

petra


----------



## Limnos (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Düngekegel vom Aldi*

Hi Petra

Wenn die Pflanzen, die Du düngen willst, noch sämtliche Wurzel innerhalb des Pflanzgefäßes haben, bringt es denen nicht viel, wenn Du die Kegel einfach nur rein wirfst, Aber Seerosen und andere wachsen mit ihren Wurzeln oder Rhizomen schnell über den Gefäßrand hinaus und nehmen auch Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser oder dem Bodengrund des Teichs. Ich persönlich habe Wasserpflanzen im Teich nie gedüngt (im Aquarium wohl). Ich hatte eher dass Problem, dass sie zu gut wuchsen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

